# The Soverienty of God seen in Genesis



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 22, 2006)

Genesis Demonstrates God as Sovereign. What is Sovereignty? Supreme power? Yes. Freedom from external control? Yes. But, it is fundamentally the supremacy of God, the kingship of God, the _godhood of God_.

The reason people do not like the Soverienty of God is because Sovereignty is scary. As He is God, all things are his own, and he has a right to dispose of them according to his own pleasure. All things in this lower world are his. THat makes this doctrine rather difficult to settle in. And yet, God expects His people to reflect on His sovereignty daily.

January 22, 2006
God the Sovereign God, Genesis 1:1, Part 3
by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon
http://www.christcovenantrpc.org/AudioSermons.htm


----------



## biblelighthouse (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm looking forward to listening to your sermon!

Our God is a Sovereign God!!!


----------



## Puritanhead (Jan 22, 2006)

Enlightening! 

I'm reading Jerry Bridges book _Trusting God_, and have made a focus on God's sovereignty a recurring theme of my studies as of late.

I'm not feeling well, my head is stuffy, and I'm tired, fatigued, and this was my _service_ today... I needed to hear this.

Thanks Dr. McMahon


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 22, 2006)

Glad you enjoyed it! Blessings!


----------

